# Problem With Excel?



## jeb6294 (Mar 5, 2007)

Am I missing something really obvious here or is something screwed up with Excel?

This is my formula:

=IF(OR(B32&gt;1,(($B$27/$B$16)-1)&gt;0.1),"2 Years",0)

B32=0

B27=108000

B16=47000

Looks to me like this should be coming out as "0" but for some reason it's says (($B$27/$B$16)-1)&gt;0.1 is TRUE so it's spitting out "2 Years".

If you so nerdly that you just have to know what this is for, I suppose I could tell you but it'd get kind of involved and it would also mean that you need to seek some help.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2007)

My version of excel doesn't have that "OR" command.

But I'm guessing you're trying to say:

If B32&gt;1 or ((B27/B16)-1)&gt;0.1, then print

2 years if it's true

0 if it's false.

((B27/B16)-1)=1.3, which is greater than 0.1.

Since one or the other is true, the statement is true.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2007)

jeb6294 said:


> Am I missing something really obvious here or is something screwed up with Excel?
> This is my formula:
> 
> =IF(OR(B32&gt;1,(($B$27/$B$16)-1)&gt;0.1),"2 Years",0)
> ...


108,000 / 47,000 = x

x = 2.2978

2.2978-1 = 1.2978

1.2978 &gt; 0.1 therefore statement is TRUE and value = "2 Years"

looks like you have a typo somewhere or your stated values are inconsistent with whatever you're doing.

HTH


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> My version of excel doesn't have that "OR" command.
> But I'm guessing you're trying to say:
> 
> If B32&gt;1 or ((B27/B16)-1)&gt;0.1, then print
> ...


VT we must have been typing at the same time. my Excel 2003 accepts the OR function


----------



## McEngr (Mar 5, 2007)

MA_PE said:


> VT we must have been typing at the same time. my Excel 2003 accepts the OR function


I think you can use the "AND" function in place of the "OR" function you'll get the results you're looking for.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 5, 2007)

I went back and looked at it and I was getting something backwards...looks like all is well now.

VT how old is your Excel that you don't have the OR function?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2007)

I got 2003. I found it. I had my formulas filtered into a particular category, as opposed to show all. When I showed all, I found the "or"


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I got 2003. I found it. I had my formulas filtered into a particular category, as opposed to show all. When I showed all, I found the "or"




JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## DVINNY (Mar 6, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^ POST OF THE DAY RIGHT THER'


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Indeed !

  :appl: :appl:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2007)

we just need a Chuck Norris "no wai" to go with that and we'd be all set.


----------

